# A few longhorn beetles from Borneo



## orionmystery (Jul 29, 2014)

A few Cerambycids from Bornoe...and a bonus snake 


Aegosoma osseum - ID credit: Alain Drumont. 


Aegosoma ossea IMG_2284 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Aegosoma ossea IMG_2263 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Cool black longhorn beetle. About 1 inch long only if I remembered correctly. Sabah (Borneo). Trachystola granulata - ID credit: Larry Bezark


Trachystola granulataIMG_2128 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


No ID yet.


IMG_2064 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Beautiful longhorn beetle. Pseudoeuchitonia barbarae Bentanachs, Morati, Vives, 2010 cf. ID credit: Enrico Ruzzier. Sabah (Borneo).


Pseudoeuchitonia barbarae IMG_2053 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Pseudoeuchitonia barbarae IMG_2079 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Juvenile female Wagler's Pit Viper (Tropidolaemus wagleri) Info credit: Chia How. Selangor, Malaysia. 


Tropidolaemus wagleri IMG_2883 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


More beetles of Malaysia: Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Igtocru (Aug 6, 2014)

Amazing macros, very nice focus.


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 10, 2014)

Igtocru said:


> Amazing macros, very nice focus.



Thanks for the comment.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 11, 2014)

I am so jealous of these macros.  They are just superb


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 11, 2014)

greybeard said:


> I am so jealous of these macros.  They are just superb



Thank you, greybeard.


----------



## snerd (Aug 11, 2014)

Great images! The beetles are so ugly-looking, but that viper is the shiznits!


----------



## Msteelio91 (Aug 12, 2014)

Igtocru said:


> Amazing macros, very nice focus.



+1 great work!


----------



## greybeard (Aug 12, 2014)

And all done with a 10mp 40D


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 12, 2014)

greybeard said:


> And all done with a 10mp 40D





Msteelio91 said:


> Igtocru said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing macros, very nice focus.
> ...





snerd said:


> Great images! The beetles are so ugly-looking, but that viper is the shiznits!



Thanks for the comments, greybeard, Msteelio91, snerd. Much appreciated.


----------

